# Back flip, how to teach it?



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I want to teach Dima to do a back flip and was wonderin where I would begin.
She is strong and is able to jump really high. She is about 28 lbs.

I just cant see where you would start.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I've never seen a spoo do it, and I'm not sure I'd want to. I've only seen toy poodles do it, and they generally are already inclined to do it. IMO I wouldn't encourage a spoo to try and do back flips... I KNOW they're athletic, Paris is very very athletic too, but the odd time she's flipped when leaping about has given me heart failure as she's mid-air until she's landed again..! eep! It's SO high, and they're moving a lot more mass than a tiny dog has to... Teaching her to bounce and jump would be ok, but I wouldn't encourage a back flip at all IMO


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

This would be cool to see... I've seen an old timey video of some circus greyhounds doing them. But I would have to agree with FD; I think a dog would be more likely and be faster to learn it if they were already "halfway there" and nearly doing it themselves. (At least that's what I took from FD's "inclined"!)

Wish I could teach Tate... but as graceful as the little guy is, he is 10 times more clumsy. And he is pretty graceful when running around... So that is saying something!


----------

